

Facebook Prepares To Open Source A New PHP - agbell
http://www.allfacebook.com/2010/02/facebook-prepares-to-open-source-a-new-php/

======
agbell
While we don’t have confirmation that the announcement will come on Tuesday,
we do know that the company has rebuilt PHP entirely, as told by some of the
company’s employees. As soon as it’s launched, it will instantly change the
entire PHP landscape. With greater efficiency, many developers will begin
tinkering immediately and most likely make the entire shift over to this new
version of PHP.

